# Where to Live in Manchester?



## The Boy (Nov 12, 2012)

Currently staying in Levenshulme which is fine but it's a bit of a desert, so looking to move elsewhere.  Only problem is I don't know the city at all well really, and any time I mention somewhere that I'm looking at moving someone, somewhere will meet that with a raised eyebrow and warning against while someone else will say it's lovely.

So where is ok, and where is shit in the opinion of the Urban hive mind?  Would like to have a decent pub, and local shops and stuff, and easy access to Manchester Uni - so I'm guessing South Manchester is best?  Cheapness a bonus as we're living on one income atm, but current place is cheap so guessing that would be moon-on-a-stick territory.


----------



## susie12 (Nov 12, 2012)

There's already a thread on this, Moving to Manchester./


----------



## weepiper (Nov 12, 2012)

no idea but are you coming to the Manchester urbs meet and if not why not?

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/northern-meet-manchester-1st-december.300444/


----------



## Kidda (Nov 12, 2012)

I lived in 

Longsight: shit hole
Fallowfield: crawling with students
Didsbury: Nice and residential but on the pricey side
Withington: Decent enough, but still lots of students about
Stretford: further out but better living,  good tram access, 30 mins to city centre by bus

Really depends on what your after


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd say Didsbury or Withington. You're not going to escape the students if you're relying on getting the bus up Oxford Rd so may as well suck it up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2012)

Somewhere handy for the coach station on a short lease


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 12, 2012)

Levenshulme is fine


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 12, 2012)

www.thenamelessthing.com/four-quadrants-of-manchester


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 13, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> www.thenamelessthing.com/four-quadrants-of-manchester


 

Ha ha...Little Hulton is in Q1 according to that.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 13, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> www.thenamelessthing.com/four-quadrants-of-manchester


 
good advert for just say no to drugs


----------



## The Boy (Nov 13, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Levenshulme is fine


 
It is fine, but we're moving house due to damp and other issues in this place and it *is* a bit of a desert so makes sense to look at other places too.





Threshers_Flail said:


> I'd say Didsbury or Withington. You're not going to escape the students if you're relying on getting the bus up Oxford Rd so may as well suck it up.


 
That's kinda what we were thinking, but Assistant Manager at work reckons Withington is well rough.  Think she's just combined in her head the area of Withington with the betting office that I've been moved to where there was a shooting some years back.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 13, 2012)

Sale's nice


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 13, 2012)

Withington is far from rough. I would have no fear walking round at night there.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 14, 2012)

Withington is fine and the Red Lion is a decent boozer.  Other than that would look at maybe West Didsbury. Bit cheaper than Didsbury village and within walking distance to some decent pubs.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 14, 2012)

Or Chorlton even.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 14, 2012)

Fingers said:


> Or Chorlton even.


 
God help us.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 14, 2012)

I want to live in Chimney Pot Park but everyone says getting to your front-door would be a total bitch.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 14, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> God help us.


 
What's it like these days? Lived there 20 years ago but have never been back anytime I've visited Manchester. I fear it's like Brixton Villaage with a green.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 14, 2012)

Fingers said:


> Or Chorlton even.


 
Nothing going for it - On a shit bus route, too far to walk home from town when you're pissed & expensive for no reason - It's not even nice or anything.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 14, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> Nothing going for it - On a shit bus route, too far to walk home from town when you're pissed & expensive for no reason - It's not even nice or anything.


 
That's about how I see it.  Chorlton Green is nice, but no way would I pay the prices down there.  Plus the shit busses - trams ain't making up for that



Favelado said:


> I want to live in Chimney Pot Park but everyone says getting to your front-door would be a total bitch.


 
We were looking there too, but wouldn't be so practical for t'missus to get to uni. No idea what the area is like - friend of the gf reckons it's nice, but I'm not sure I trust him on places to live.

Anyway, I think what I've learned from this thread is to ignore what weirdo colleagues say when I'm talking about where to move to.

Oh, there's a point.  Whalley Range: Crap/Not Crap?


----------



## Favelado (Nov 14, 2012)

Whalley Range?

Well M16 is both the postcode and the weapon of choice.

Just kidding. I'm talking about the 90's and I've never lived in Manc anyway.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 14, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Oh, there's a point. Whalley Range: Crap/Not Crap?


 
Not much there. It was always the sleepy bit in between Moss Side and Chorlton when I lived there.

Have you tried the Victoria Park/Rusholme area or is that too expensive?


----------



## The Boy (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, no intention of moving to the Range - there's even less there than in Levy fro what I can tell.  Was just wondering what it was like cos everyone reckons it's either awesome or shit.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Nov 25, 2012)

No one's mentioned Moss Side, where I lived for one of the scariest but best years of my life.... wouldn't recommend it though!!!

Not Chorlton  -bus route's crap. If I was going back to Manc, I'd live in Withington or Didsbury


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 4, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Ha ha...Little Hulton is in Q1 according to that.


 
Careful, i've got family in Little Hulton.


----------



## binka (Dec 11, 2012)

i live in hulme next to the asda and moss side leisure centre - not too expensive, there's a b&m bargains, it's equal distance between chorlton and the city centre although i've been here since may and only had the desire to visit chorlton on two occassions (it is rubbish and expensive and full of bars where they think it's ok to charge four quid for a pint of beer) you could work to uni in about 15-20 minutes


----------



## Nice one (Dec 16, 2012)

the best option for you is anywhere along the 'student corridor' - essentially the length of wilmslow road from didsbury into town. That gives you withington, fallowfield, rusholme to play with. All massively student populated, and the further south you go the posher/more expensive the area to live. At a push i'd say withington, it's got the localness feel without the price tag and posh twattery of didsbury.


----------



## The Boy (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice one said:


> the best option for you is anywhere along the 'student corridor' - essentially the length of wilmslow road from didsbury into town. That gives you withington, fallowfield, rusholme to play with. All massively student populated, and the further south you go the posher/more expensive the area to live. At a push i'd say withington, it's got the localness feel without the price tag and posh twattery of didsbury.


 
Funnily enough, we just moved into a flat on Wilmslow Rd.  About ten minutes from Didsbury village, West Didsbury and bottom end of Withington.  Seems nice enough, although Didsbury *is* full of dicks.  And even a proper Manc accent seems exotic around these parts.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 17, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Funnily enough, we just moved into a flat on Wilmslow Rd. About ten minutes from Didsbury village, West Didsbury and bottom end of Withington. Seems nice enough, although Didsbury *is* full of dicks. And even a proper Manc accent seems exotic around these parts.


 
Didsbury was great 20 years ago. Plenty of pubs to sit around in, avoiding uni all week. Not as interesting as Whalley Range or Longsight though.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 17, 2012)

Sharston is good for a night out


----------



## CPP (Dec 25, 2012)

I live at Chimney Pot Park, been there for two years.

Not sure i understand the getting to your front door issue? If you have under-croft parking (or whatever you want to call it) then you may have a problem getting your car directly in front of your front door. If you have on street parking there's no issue.

The transportation links are pretty good too, there's the tram at one end of the street and bus lines either end of Langworthy. Taxi into town centre is about £7 if you use Mainline.

There's a few issues with the houses, but nothing that's concerned me enough to want to move out and after two years the novelty of the design still hasn't worn off.

If you get a chance, i'd give it a go although i'd advise you're either renting on your own or with a significant other, there's not acres of room but they've used the space well.

Be interested to hear the thoughts from others living here, if there's any on here?


----------



## The Boy (Dec 25, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Sharston is good for a night out


 
Manchester's Greenest Borough too, isn't it?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 25, 2012)

Number one in recycling


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 25, 2012)

a couple of friends of mine lived in Levenshulme and quite liked it. My abiding memory was of a pub round there which from the outside practically looked like an Orange Lodge, and then inside was full of Irish Nationalist paraphernalia. Almost like the 'RA had captured it or something...


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 25, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> a couple of friends of mine lived in Levenshulme and quite liked it. My abiding memory was of a pub round there which from the outside practically looked like an Orange Lodge, and then inside was full of Irish Nationalist paraphernalia. Almost like the 'RA had captured it or something...



The Union? Owned by Hennesy who owns the club next door,another pub in levenshulme and one in Burnage


http://www.levenshulmepubcompany.co.uk/lpcvenues


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 25, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> The Union? Owned by Hennesy who owns the club next door,another pub in levenshulme and one in Burnage
> 
> 
> http://www.levenshulmepubcompany.co.uk/lpcvenues


yeah that one.


----------

